# Wie wird eine Exit-Seite beim Apache geloggt?



## VBFreak (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich schreibe zur Zeit eine Statistik für die Access.log-Datei des Apache.

Ich habe mir dazu für Anregungen AWStats von Sourceforge angeschaut. Dort ist von Exit-Seiten die Rede.

Was sind das für Seiten und wie  werden die beim Appache geloggt? 

Mein Log-Format sieht im Moment so aus:
	
	
	



```
LogFormat "%h|%t|\"%r\"|%>s|\"%{Referer}i\"|%B"
```
Wer das nicht versteht, hier eine Zeile aus Access.log
	
	
	



```
127.0.0.1|[12/Jan/2005:11:18:26 +0100]|"GET /xampp/splash.php HTTP/1.1"|200|"-"|860
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Januar 2005)

Nun ja.... der Apache loggt da nix Spezielles, soweit ich weiss(ich wüsst auch nicht, was er da loggen sollte)
Awstats wird wahrscheinlich die Einträge nach IP sortieren, und den letzten Eintrag einer IP(für einen gewissen Zeitraum) als Exit-Seite nehmen.


----------



## VBFreak (12. Januar 2005)

Und was sind Exit-Seiten?


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Januar 2005)

Ahso... na das sind die Seiten, welche ein Besucher als letztes aufruft, bevor er den Server "verlässt".
Quasi die Ausgangstür.


----------



## VBFreak (12. Januar 2005)

OK, danke für deine Antworten. Jetzt bin ich wieder um 2 Sachen schlauer.
Das werde ich wohl im Moment weglassen müssen. 

Ganz schön schwierig ,wenn man Statistiken für mehrere Zeiträume implementieren muss:
a) für Tag (0-23 Uhr),
b) für  Woche (Mo-So),
c) für Monat (1.-X. des Monats) und 
d) für Jahr (Jan-Dez) .
-> das ist ja auch alles zeitabhängig

Und jetzt kommt noch so'n Blödsinn mit Entry- und Exit-Seiten. ;-]
Entry-Seiten war'n ja nich so schwer, da ist ja der Referer = "-", aber Exit-Seiten?

Man kann ja den Zeitraum von Start bis Ende der Sitzung aus dem Logfile an sich nicht ermitteln oder gar selbst festlegen (z.B. 1h), denn sonst kann's passieren dass man eine Seite aus der "Mitte" der Sitzung oder der nächsten Sitzung als Exit-Seite nimmt.

Hast du da ne Idee?


----------

